# Rv Awning Mat



## skippershe

After spending about $80.00 for a chunk of 6'x20' indoor/outdoor carpet from Home Depot, we realized that it was just a huge waste of money. After 3 times out, it was stained, wet, heavy and difficult to roll up and stow









I went online to find a better alternative to this disgusting pile and here it is:

http://rvawningmat.com/

We got the new 9x18 in the Hawaiian Blue color, with a carrying bag and camping stakes It just arrived this minute and I can't wait to use it. It folds up into a 12x12x36 inch size and only weighs about 12 lbs!

The 9x18 mat was $99.99 and the bag was $17.99...Their 9x12 mat is only $47.99...
Compared to Camping World's Pati O Mats...7x12 = $143.10 and 7x16 = $179.10









With all the beach camping we do, this is going to be the best...the sand just goes right through it









Dawn


----------



## shaela21

This is our first trip using ours, and I love it. I can place it over grave, and walk bare foot on it with no problems. And yes the water and sand go through it making it lightweight and easy to pack away.


----------



## skippershe

shaela21 said:


> This is our first trip using ours, and I love it. I can place it over grave, and walk bare foot on it with no problems.


LOL, I assume you meant gravel?


----------



## shaela21

skippershe said:


> This is our first trip using ours, and I love it. I can place it over grave, and walk bare foot on it with no problems.


LOL, I assume you meant gravel?








[/quote]

Yes, I meant gravel







. Thanks for the pick up


----------



## campmg

My shopping list continues to grow thanks to skippershe-o-rama.









Thanks for the link. I have a cheapo fake carpet thing from Home Depot and the edges are fraying and it got heavy from the rain.

I can help you break this in during the 2007 Western Region Rally in southern Utah. Do you have any good deals on EZ Awnings?


----------



## skippershe

campmg said:


> I can help you break this in during the 2007 Western Region Rally in southern Utah.


I hope you don't "break it in" while on a potty break


----------



## campmg

skippershe said:


> I can help you break this in during the 2007 Western Region Rally in southern Utah.


I hope you don't "break it in" while on a potty break








[/quote]

You make one crack about dumping and never hear the end of it.


----------



## Moosegut

Used indoor/outdoor acrppet for many years - what a pain! Got two awning mats after seeing them at the Northeast Spring Rally - love them!!!! Wish they had the 9 x 18 at the time though. The biggest was 9 by 12 when I bought mine.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

shaela21 said:


> This is our first trip using ours, and I love it. I can place it over grave, and walk bare foot on it with no problems.


LOL, I assume you meant gravel?








[/quote]

Yes, I meant gravel







. Thanks for the pick up
[/quote]
you almost made a grave mistake............


----------



## NobleEagle

What is it made of with it being able to dump sand? is it like mesh? or what?


----------



## skippershe

NobleEagle said:


> What is it made of with it being able to dump sand? is it like mesh? or what?


Did you click on the link and go to the website? I'm thinking no...lol 
It shows photos on how they're constructed, they describe it like it is made with woven plastic straws. Basically it's a polypropolene woven mat


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

I sooooooooo want one too! I want the blue/tan to match the Outback Inn.


----------



## Lmbevard

It's on my shopping list now. Was thinking of buying a 6' X 15' outdoor runner from Lowes for $30, but this looks SOOOOO much better. Camped out in a new spot on wet grass every morning and sandly soil after it dryed. Made a mess of the camper. Would have loved to have had one of these.


----------



## Not Yet

We bought the red white and blue last year. It has held up great to many nights, stowes great and fits nearly perfect inside the patty-o-room. Would have bought the 9x18 if that was available.

Jared


----------



## skippershe

Not Yet said:


> We bought the red white and blue last year. It has held up great to many nights, stowes great and fits nearly perfect inside the patty-o-room. Would have bought the 9x18 if that was available.
> 
> Jared


I liked the red white and blue too! too bad it still doesn't come larger...yet


----------



## HootBob

We bought an RV mat this year and love it
Cleans off nicely and stows great

Don


----------



## Doft

We are getting an add-a-room and were wondering how well this migt work. Would they be slippery if you were wearing socks? (wife's question)









Jim


----------



## GoVols

Patty O'Mat UPDATE at Camping World:

This week, at least in the Nashville store, the Patty O'Mats are on sale. The 12 ft. is $119, and the 16 ft. is $149.


----------



## BoaterDan

Interesting how experiences differ. We're on our second season with my indoor/outdoor "rug" and it's been holding up and working fantastic. The thing has been soaked right through in thunderstorms a few times, covered mud a few times, and covered gravel, dirt and grass more times than I can count. Still rolls right up and looks great. I'm thinking I probably paid $30 for it at Walmart or something.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

BoaterDan said:


> We are getting an add-a-room and were wondering how well this migt work. Would they be slippery if you were wearing socks? (wife's question)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim


way cool on the add a room! where is the cheapest place to get one??


----------



## BoaterDan

From memory I would guess 4x6. I can try to find a sticker or something with a brand next time we go out (in two weeks) if anyone's interested and wants to PM me to remind me.


----------



## NDJollyMon

I just finished ordering my 9x12 beige/mushroom RV MAT.

You people sure cost me a lot of money! Someone was making fun of my rug in the gallery. Figured I had better jump on this one. Only one trip left this season!


----------



## countrygirl

skippershe said:


> I can help you break this in during the 2007 Western Region Rally in southern Utah.


I hope you don't "break it in" while on a potty break








[/quote]

That is the kind we have. Love it!


----------



## skippershe

Doft said:


> We are getting an add-a-room and were wondering how well this migt work. Would they be slippery if you were wearing socks? (wife's question)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim


I don't think it would be slippery, it's woven so it's kind of nubby, picture a woven straw mat...Oh! and they're reversible too


----------



## Oregon_Camper

I'm ready to buy, but I wanted to find out if anyone with a 28RR or longer (with two doors) has purchased the 18' rug.

Will this be long enough? I just took my Outback to storage yesterday and won't have it back for another 9 days and I'd like to order this now.


----------



## skippershe

Oregon_Camper said:


> I'm ready to buy, but I wanted to find out if anyone with a 28RR or longer (with two doors) has purchased the 18' rug.
> 
> Will this be long enough? I just took my Outback to storage yesterday and won't have it back for another 9 days and I'd like to order this now.


Hi OC.
I got the 18 footer...I have the 28krs with 2 doors...I just ran out and measured the distance from the beginning of the first door to the end of the other...It measures almost 16 feet. I believe the distance between the doors is approx. 12 feet.

Hope that helps








Dawn


----------



## Oregon_Camper

skippershe said:


> I'm ready to buy, but I wanted to find out if anyone with a 28RR or longer (with two doors) has purchased the 18' rug.
> 
> Will this be long enough? I just took my Outback to storage yesterday and won't have it back for another 9 days and I'd like to order this now.


Hi OC.
I got the 18 footer...I have the 28krs with 2 doors...I just ran out and measured the distance from the beginning of the first door to the end of the other...It measures almost 16 feet. I believe the distance between the doors is approx. 12 feet.

Hope that helps








Dawn
[/quote]

Thanks Dawn. Now I need to get the DW to select the color (cause I just don't "get it" when it comes to color and decor...go figure!) and I'll buy it tomorrow.


----------



## Thor

We bought our RV awning mat this year in Gaylord, MI at an RV dealer for $69. Replaced the indoor/outdoor carpet. Best thing we have done.

Thor


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

Thor said:


> We bought our RV awning mat this year in Gaylord, MI at an RV dealer for $69. Replaced the indoor/outdoor carpet. Best thing we have done.
> 
> Thor


have a picture by any chance?


----------



## GoVols

NDJollyMon said:


> Only one trip left this season!


Only one trip? We've been waiting for the fall to START camping in ernest. Man, you need to move SOUTH!


----------



## RizFam

Thanks for the info Dawn







I also bought one from Home Depot & so far so good. But if it does that same as yours did, I'll go for one of these next time.

Tami


----------



## Humpty

We have had the Racing Checks RV Awning Mat for about a year now. We love it.


----------



## campmg

NDJollyMon said:


> I just finished ordering my 9x12 beige/mushroom RV MAT.
> 
> You people sure cost me a lot of money! Someone was making fun of my rug in the gallery. Figured I had better jump on this one. Only one trip left this season!


Were they out of the 2x3's?


----------



## Doft

[/quote]
way cool on the add a room! where is the cheapest place to get one??








[/quote]

The best price we found was at http://www.rvawningsonline.com/. They don't charge any extra for shipping. RVWholesalers appears to be have the LTD cheaper than the regular add-a-room, until they hit you with $120 in shipping.

Jim


----------



## countrygirl

Hey...I just noticed the carry bags...gotta get one!


----------



## skippershe

countrygirl said:


> Hey...I just noticed the carry bags...gotta get one!


Don't tell me you don't have a carry bag!!!


----------



## countrygirl

Nope...Ours is pretty light weight though...I may order one tomorrow.


----------



## PDX_Doug

That looks like a pretty cool mat, Dawn.
Does it come with the Porsche by any chance?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Ordered mine this morning....YEA!!!


----------



## skippershe

PDX_Doug said:


> Ordered mine this morning....YEA!!!


What color did your dw choose? did you order accessories too??


----------



## Oregon_Camper

skippershe said:


> What color did your dw choose? did you order accessories too??


She picked the Hawaiian Blue mat and we got the carry case too.


----------



## skippershe

Oregon_Camper said:


> What color did your dw choose? did you order accessories too??


She picked the Hawaiian Blue mat and we got the carry case too.
[/quote]
Well, won't our Outbacks be the best dressed at the 2007 Western Region Outbackers Rally then??


----------



## WillTy3

We have one and love it, got it off Ebay.

Will


----------



## Thor

Doxie-Doglover said:


> We bought our RV awning mat this year in Gaylord, MI at an RV dealer for $69. Replaced the indoor/outdoor carpet. Best thing we have done.
> 
> Thor


have a picture by any chance?
[/quote]

I think I have one with our dog sleeping on it. It is the same mat you can get on eBay. We choose the green and white one. (I will post the pic next time I download my camera).

The mat is really great - Sand falls thru it and you hose it off to clean it. Sweeping is a breeze while camping. The neat thing is that it folds very easily. The only regret is that I did not get the storage bag while I was there. I guess I will have to shop on eBay again









Thor


----------



## NDJollyMon

A carrying case? I will fold it up and toss it in the storage area. I'm not carrying it anywhere.

mg...maybe I should have upsized to a couple 2x3's...one for the front of each chair!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

skippershe said:


> What color did your dw choose? did you order accessories too??


She picked the Hawaiian Blue mat and we got the carry case too.
[/quote]
Well, won't our Outbacks be the best dressed at the 2007 Western Region Outbackers Rally then??








[/quote]

Ya got that right!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug

Man, this keeping up with the Outbackers is getting expensive!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mskyoutback

We've had the patriotic mat for our Outback for a few years and absolutely love it! It dries quickly, is easy to sweep and looks great. I've been wanting to get one for our deck and decided now is the time since they're on sale. While looking over their web-site I found out that their warehouse is only about 2 miles away from my house! No shipping costs! Went and picked up one in the mushroom color and will be putting it down soon. Should be a nice addition to our deck.


----------



## skippershe

mskyoutback said:


> We've had the patriotic mat for our Outback for a few years and absolutely love it! It dries quickly, is easy to sweep and looks great. I've been wanting to get one for our deck and decided now is the time since they're on sale. While looking over their web-site I found out that their warehouse is only about 2 miles away from my house! No shipping costs! Went and picked up one in the mushroom color and will be putting it down soon. Should be a nice addition to our deck.


That is so great that you live so close by







You saved $15.00 on shipping








I can't wait to try ours out for the first time! Gotta go camping!!


----------



## Steve McNeil

skippershe said:


> We bought the red white and blue last year. It has held up great to many nights, stowes great and fits nearly perfect inside the patty-o-room. Would have bought the 9x18 if that was available.
> 
> Jared


I liked the red white and blue too! too bad it still doesn't come larger...yet








[/quote]

Has anyone talked to customer service, to see if or when they may have the 9 x 18 available in the red,white and blue? I called to order dept. just now and I was told to call customer service at 1-866-697-8628 (then press 3). But they close at 5 pm eastern time, which was a hour ago.

I may have to order another color.

Steve


----------



## skippershe

Steve McNeil said:


> We bought the red white and blue last year. It has held up great to many nights, stowes great and fits nearly perfect inside the patty-o-room. Would have bought the 9x18 if that was available.
> 
> Jared


I liked the red white and blue too! too bad it still doesn't come larger...yet








[/quote]

Has anyone talked to customer service, to see if or when they may have the 9 x 18 available in the red,white and blue? I called to order dept. just now and I was told to call customer service at 1-866-697-8628 (then press 3). But they close at 5 pm eastern time, which was a hour ago.

I may have to order another color.

Steve
[/quote]
Sorry Steve, I thought they were 24 hours







I would call tomorrow and see if they have the red white and blue in the 9x18 before you order something else, if that's the one you like best.


----------



## Txcamper

Since they are so lightweight do they move/slide around alot? I would like a 6x18 but it looks like it might be better to go with two 6x9 mats instead since they are much cheaper.


----------



## mskyoutback

Txcamper said:


> Since they are so lightweight do they move/slide around alot? I would like a 6x18 but it looks like it might be better to go with two 6x9 mats instead since they are much cheaper.


Ours does not move once it's on the ground. In fact, we've never even staked it to the ground.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

mskyoutback said:


> Since they are so lightweight do they move/slide around alot? I would like a 6x18 but it looks like it might be better to go with two 6x9 mats instead since they are much cheaper.


Ours does not move once it's on the ground. In fact, we've never even staked it to the ground.
[/quote]

That is great news. I was thinking I need to go out and buy a few tent stakes.


----------



## skippershe

Txcamper said:


> Since they are so lightweight do they move/slide around alot? I would like a 6x18 but it looks like it might be better to go with two 6x9 mats instead since they are much cheaper.


Txcamper,

The large mats are 9x18 (not 6x18) you could do 2 together and save a bit, but you won't have the 3 extra feet in width that we felt we were lacking with our last piece of outdoor carpet.

Since they are lightweight, I suppose the corners could blow around in a windy situation...I ordered a package of the Coleman camping stakes when I ordered my mat and carrying case. They're now on sale for $3.99


----------



## Steve McNeil

Great News!!

I talked to the Customer Service Dept. today, and I was told that they will have the 9 X 18 Pride & Glory Mat available between Sept. 15 and OCt. 1st, if everything stays on schedule. I am going to wait until then to order mine.

Steve


----------



## skippershe

Cool Steve, that is great news


----------



## NDJollyMon

My mat arrived by DLH today. Very cool. Can't wait to put it out and use it next week.


----------



## Moosegut

Txcamper said:


> Since they are so lightweight do they move/slide around alot?


Once we put ours down it never moves. I wonder if it's because once the mat is down, my chair is down and then I am down - and never move.


----------



## Thor

Steve McNeil said:


> Great News!!
> 
> I talked to the Customer Service Dept. today, and I was told that they will have the 9 X 18 Pride & Glory Mat available between Sept. 15 and OCt. 1st, if everything stays on schedule. I am going to wait until then to order mine.
> 
> Steve


Is that a Canadian Flag mat







- How cool, this would match my chairs









Thor


----------



## HootBob

Thor said:


> Is that a Canadian Flag mat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - How cool, this would match my chairs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor


Thor how about a Outbackers.com mat now that would be cool

Don


----------



## 26600JV

Just ordered mine. We got a 9'x12' pride and glory. Can't wait to try it out on Labor Day weekend!!!


----------



## jewel

aww, I would love to have one of those mats! What I would _realllly_ like to get first though - is an add a room. Those suckers are expensive!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

jewel said:


> aww, I would love to have one of those mats! What I would _realllly_ like to get first though - is an add a room. Those suckers are expensive!!!


me too Jewel! maybe we could start a "donate to Doxie and Jewel Add A Room Fund?"







(non profit of course







)


----------



## mjatalley

So - how do you store these - do you fold them or roll them up - or can you do either? Our current carpet is rolled up into a tarp and stored on the back bumper - would that work with this type?


----------



## skippershe

mjatalley said:


> So - how do you store these - do you fold them or roll them up - or can you do either? Our current carpet is rolled up into a tarp and stored on the back bumper - would that work with this type?


mjatalley,
Did you look at them on the website? You just fold or roll them according to the instructions that come with them. I ordered a storage bag as well. The mats only weigh about 12 lbs, folded, they are 12x12x36...super easy to stow and lightweight.

Dawn


----------



## jewel

Doxie-Doglover said:


> aww, I would love to have one of those mats! What I would _realllly_ like to get first though - is an add a room. Those suckers are expensive!!!


me too Jewel! maybe we could start a "donate to Doxie and Jewel Add A Room Fund?"







(non profit of course







)
[/quote]

I think you got something there!!!!








LOL


----------



## countrygirl

The bag I ordered arrived today...it looks too small but I think it will fit if we roll our mat. Our mat is actually a different brand...but has the same flower print as the rvawningmats.com mats.


----------



## MaeJae

countrygirl said:


> The bag I ordered arrived today...it looks too small but I think it will fit if we roll our mat. Our mat is actually a different brand...but has the same flower print as the rvawningmats.com mats.


You might have to fold it into 1/3's instead of 1/2.. then roll it up...









MaeJae


----------



## countrygirl

Thanks MaeJae...I will try tomorrow.


----------



## skippershe

countrygirl said:


> The bag I ordered arrived today...it looks too small but I think it will fit if we roll our mat. Our mat is actually a different brand...but has the same flower print as the rvawningmats.com mats.


Dina, what size mat do you have? what size bag did you order? I can fax you folding instructions that came with my mat if you like
Dawn


----------



## Oregon_Camper

My Mat and bag arrived today...


----------



## skippershe

Oregon_Camper said:


> My Mat and bag arrived today...


Whoo Hoo! did you open it yet to see if you could refold it?? I didn't! Figured I'd wait till we were at some less than desirable location other than our clean driveway to test it out


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

Oregon_Camper said:


> My Mat and bag arrived today...


just ordered the Country Hearth 9x18(with the bag).....just couldn't stand it!








This keeping up with the Outbackers is expensive!


----------



## PDX_Doug

I am really looking forward to seeing these at the Fall PNW Outbackers Rally. I'm tempted, but we bought a couple of higher quality carpets at Home Depot this spring, and dang it, they are actually holding up! At this time I just can't justify dumping them.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe

PDX_Doug said:


> I am really looking forward to seeing these at the Fall PNW Outbackers Rally. I'm tempted, but we bought a couple of higher quality carpets at Home Depot this spring, and dang it, they are actually holding up! At this time I just can't justify dumping them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Who knows Doug? Maybe you'll get lucky at the 2007 Western Region Outbackers Rally


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

PDX_Doug said:


> I am really looking forward to seeing these at the Fall PNW Outbackers Rally. I'm tempted, but we bought a couple of higher quality carpets at Home Depot this spring, and dang it, they are actually holding up! At this time I just can't justify dumping them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


what if they were to say, oh , like get accidently blown away by the wind at the Rally? you know vicious the Gorge can get


----------



## Oregon_Camper

skippershe said:


> I am really looking forward to seeing these at the Fall PNW Outbackers Rally. I'm tempted, but we bought a couple of higher quality carpets at Home Depot this spring, and dang it, they are actually holding up! At this time I just can't justify dumping them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Who knows Doug? Maybe you'll get lucky at the 2007 Western Region Outbackers Rally








[/quote]

Great..now I have to sleep outside to protect my awning mat....errrrrr


----------



## Thor

Jim that is the dog's job - LMAO

Thor


----------



## countrygirl

skippershe said:


> The bag I ordered arrived today...it looks too small but I think it will fit if we roll our mat. Our mat is actually a different brand...but has the same flower print as the rvawningmats.com mats.


Dina, what size mat do you have? what size bag did you order? I can fax you folding instructions that came with my mat if you like
Dawn
[/quote]

Hi Dawn,

I have the 9x12 mat and the 9x12 mat bag. The mat that I bought looks just like this:

http://rvawningmats.com/shopping/index.php...;products_id=17


----------



## skippershe

countrygirl said:


> The bag I ordered arrived today...it looks too small but I think it will fit if we roll our mat. Our mat is actually a different brand...but has the same flower print as the rvawningmats.com mats.


Dina, what size mat do you have? what size bag did you order? I can fax you folding instructions that came with my mat if you like
Dawn
[/quote]

Hi Dawn,

I have the 9x12 mat and the 9x12 mat bag. The mat that I bought looks just like this:

http://rvawningmats.com/shopping/index.php...;products_id=17
[/quote]
Nice, I like that alot







Have you tried packing it into the bag yet?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

skippershe said:


> Nice, I like that alot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried packing it into the bag yet?


Oh..is the bag one of those bags that only allow the device to come once and NEVER again will you get it back in?


----------



## Thor

I really not do not like thoses kind of bags. I was thinking to drop by an army surplus store to see if they have any bags large enough to hold the mat.

Thor


----------



## MaeJae

The trick is to fold it like an accordionâ€¦
â€œlongâ€ way first then on the â€œshortâ€ sideâ€¦like a â€œfanâ€
DON'T try and roll it. It will end up too fat for the bag.

MaeJae


----------



## j1mfrog

My favorite is the Leisure Mat from Camping World. Enjoy yours.


----------



## Mgonzo2u

What happened to using just a nice chunk of artificial turf found at your local HD or Lowes?

We use a 14'(or so) x 6'(or so) piece that was cut off a large roll at Home Depot for about $15 bucks or so.


----------



## j1mfrog

Mgonzo2u said:


> What happened to using just a nice chunk of artificial turf found at your local HD or Lowes?


Too heavy when wet. Too hard to clean when full of sand and mud. Otherwise, it works good.


----------



## skippershe

j1mfrog said:


> What happened to using just a nice chunk of artificial turf found at your local HD or Lowes?


Too heavy when wet. Too hard to clean when full of sand and mud. Otherwise, it works good.
[/quote]
ditto


----------



## Mgonzo2u

My artificial turf doesn't get put out in wet weather or when we'll be near lots of water, i.e., beach or river locations. We just use HD door mats for those occasions. Any sort of carpet or large mat is susceptible to such "heavy" scenarios when they get wet.

As for sand situations, I've never found my turf to be so "full of sand" that I decided I just couldn't deal with it. My last step in closing shop for any camping trip is picking up and cleaning out the very used turf. I simply fold it in half (top side to top side), carry it over to the site picnic table, stand on one of the seats (for height), shake her out and fold her up into about a 3' by 1.5' roll. Done deal.

To each his own I guess. Being the cheapo that I am, go figure I make this work for us (without complaints from any campers with us).


----------



## California Jim

Mgonzo2u said:


> My artificial turf doesn't get put out in wet weather or when we'll be near lots of water, i.e., beach or river locations. We just use HD door mats for those occasions. Any sort of carpet or large mat is susceptible to such "heavy" scenarios when they get wet.
> 
> As for sand situations, I've never found my turf to be so "full of sand" that I decided I just couldn't deal with it. My last step in closing shop for any camping trip is picking up and cleaning out the very used turf. I simply fold it in half (top side to top side), carry it over to the site picnic table, stand on one of the seats (for height), shake her out and fold her up into about a 3' by 1.5' roll. Done deal.
> 
> To each his own I guess. Being the cheapo that I am, go figure I make this work for us (without complaints from any campers with us).


3 Camping seasons on my cheapo fake grass too and showing no signs of ending anytime soon. I do the same thing, two really deep/rough dirt catcher mats. One on the ground in front of the steps and one inside the door. All the kiddies are trained to wipe their feet twice. I really don't even need the carpet outside other than ambiance









Oh yeah, it helps that our mats dont get wet here in So-Cal either


----------



## Mgonzo2u

You crack me up when you close with the So Cal weather details.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

MaeJae said:


> The trick is to fold it like an accordionâ€¦
> â€œlongâ€ way first then on the â€œshortâ€ sideâ€¦like a â€œfanâ€
> DON'T try and roll it. It will end up too fat for the bag.
> 
> MaeJae


Thanks for the tip...I can't wait to give it a try next weekend.


----------



## Moosegut

Oregon_Camper said:


> The trick is to fold it like an accordionâ€¦
> â€œlongâ€ way first then on the â€œshortâ€ sideâ€¦like a â€œfanâ€
> DON'T try and roll it. It will end up too fat for the bag.
> 
> MaeJae


Thanks for the tip...I can't wait to give it a try next weekend.
[/quote]
Hmmm. I roll mine and they fit in the bag easily.


----------



## NDJollyMon

I used our new RV MAT this weekend. This thing is MUCH better than plain carpet. We love it. Nice loops to stake it down, nice cushion on the feet. Folds nicely. Worth every cent.


----------



## skippershe

NDJollyMon said:


> I used our new RV MAT this weekend. This thing is MUCH better than plain carpet. We love it. Nice loops to stake it down, nice cushion on the feet. Folds nicely. Worth every cent.


Thanks for the report JollyMon...I'm so glad you love your mat








Ours will make it's debut this coming Labor Day weekend...Can't wait to use it!!!


----------



## Doft

We just received our 8x18 and will use it for the first time this weekend. I was able to roll it following the directions in the package without any problem. You roll it like a tent. Fold it in thirds and then roll. It fit in the bag with plenty of space.

Jim


----------



## countrygirl

If anyone needs a bag for I 9x12 carpet I will sell mine for a good price and ship it free. It is blue in color.


----------



## skippershe

countrygirl said:


> If anyone needs a bag for I 9x12 carpet I will sell mine for a good price and ship it free. It is blue in color.


Why are you selling it?


----------



## rms0726ea

After reading all the positive comments I just ordered one also! Thanks everyone for helping me spend the $ wisely


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

our 9 x 18 arrived today. I can't believe the box it's in, hard to believe there is a mat in there! can't wait to use it at the rally....


----------



## skippershe

Doxie-Doglover said:


> our 9 x 18 arrived today. I can't believe the box it's in, hard to believe there is a mat in there! can't wait to use it at the rally....


Cool Doxie







We'll be waiting for your review after the rally!

Dawn


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

skippershe said:


> our 9 x 18 arrived today. I can't believe the box it's in, hard to believe there is a mat in there! can't wait to use it at the rally....


Cool Doxie







We'll be waiting for your review after the rally!

Dawn
[/quote]
I want so badly to roll it out , but at 18 feet, hmmmmm, don't think the neighbors would see the humor of being in the street! ha!ha! I haven't even opened the box yet, mayb Rick will unroll it in the driveway...we'll see.


----------



## NDJollyMon

I've decided to keep mine in the garage when not camping. The kids in Daycare love to play on it in the yard. They want their own...and will probably get it too! Awesome mat!


----------



## rms0726ea

Just got our mat, it's great! Thanks for the post!


----------



## langefk

We just purchased a 9 x 12 Rv Mat at Walmart yesterday, cost about $48. Very lightweight, and much easier to get into our Outback than the roll of Home Depot fake lawn. Glad to hear that it is much easier to clean. Will keep our Outback cleaner inside (with two kids, we need all the help we can get!). Great product.

Fritz


----------



## countrygirl

Good news...Tom was able to get my RV mat into the new carry bag.


----------



## 26600JV

We used ours this past weekend during Ernesto and it held up great!!! Best mod by far!!! It would get dirty and all it would take is a light brooming to get it clean once again.

_
 LOVE IT!!!_


----------



## Captdah

What a great addition to the TT. I can't believe how light and easy it is to use. By far one of the best purchaces we have made. This Forum just Rocks with all the information that is here.


----------



## skippershe

Finally got to use our new RV awning mat!! It is the best thing ever!







I will never ever use carpet again







Spills wipe right up, simple and easy to set up...folding and storing away is a breeze!

Awesome! I Love it!
Dawn



countrygirl said:


> Good news...Tom was able to get my RV mat into the new carry bag.


That is great news countrygirl


----------



## birddog74

I had to go up to chicago today so one the way back I stopped in at camping world. They had 3 pc. set for ony $69.00. Only thing was it was in blue. (No blue on the TT) They may get more of them in so I'll check back. They had other colors but just the single 9'x12' for $50. Talk about mod city. Its one thing to look online but to when you are standing right in front of things its hard to not pick em up.


----------



## skippershe

birddog74 said:


> I had to go up to chicago today so one the way back I stopped in at camping world. They had 3 pc. set for ony $69.00. Only thing was it was in blue. (No blue on the TT) They may get more of them in so I'll check back. They had other colors but just the single 9'x12' for $50. Talk about mod city. Its one thing to look online but to when you are standing right in front of things its hard to not pick em up.


Hi birddog,
rvawningmats.com has the 9 x 12's for $47.99 I would go with the mushroom color, sounds like if you want it to match or blend with your Outback this would be a great neutral color to go with.

http://rvawningmats.com/shopping/index.php...;products_id=81

Dawn


----------



## campmg

skippershe said:


> I will never ever use carpet again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spills wipe right up, simple and easy to set up...folding and storing away is a breeze!
> 
> That is great news countrygirl


Why do you keep spilling so much?

I still have to look into one of these mats. With 100 posts there must be something to them.


----------



## skippershe

campmg said:


> I will never ever use carpet again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spills wipe right up, simple and easy to set up...folding and storing away is a breeze!
> 
> That is great news countrygirl


Why do you keep spilling so much?

I still have to look into one of these mats. With 100 posts there must be something to them.
[/quote]
Come on Mitch, The almond champagne and the bellini's had nothing to do with it









Coffee spilled by a visitor and then a nice large 2 liter bottle of shaken up orange soda...oh those crazy kids!







Both cleaned up in a snap though!


----------



## Thor

I haven't read all of the 9 pages of this thread so sorry if this has already been covered.

I have an rv mat as well and just love it. I am looking for a carry bag. I saw the one on line, any other suggestions?

Thor


----------



## skippershe

Thor said:


> I haven't read all of the 9 pages of this thread so sorry if this has already been covered.
> 
> I have an rv mat as well and just love it. I am looking for a carry bag. I saw the one on line, any other suggestions?
> 
> Thor


Hi Thor,
What size mat do you have? Did you not like the one on the website?
I guess you could always look for a large duffle bag that it could fit into. 
What did you have in mind?
Dawn


----------



## sleecjr

Just orderd a tan one!


----------



## skippershe

sleecjr said:


> Just orderd a tan one!


Cool! You won't regret it


----------



## pjb2cool

After reading ALL these pages, I couldn't resist any longer. I ordered my 9x12 rv awning mat combo, which includes the storage bag. I looked on ebay, but the combo was not offered- so after reading all the posts here, I figured I would get the bag too! Got the burgundy - hoping it will somewhat match the OB graphics. Was going to go with the beige but wanted to add some color to the ground. Now the hardest part is WAITING for it to arrive...I need to save up $$$ before logging onto this (my FAVORITE) site again. Thanks to all!!


----------



## PDX_Doug

Several people at the Fall PNW Rally had these new mats, and they are VERY nice. It was especially impressive watching how easy it was to pack them up. On my list for sure now!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## MaeJae

pjb2cool said:


> After reading ALL these pages, I couldn't resist any longer. I ordered my 9x12 rv awning mat combo, which includes the storage bag. I looked on ebay, but the combo was not offered- so after reading all the posts here, I figured I would get the bag too! Got the burgundy - hoping it will somewhat match the OB graphics. Was going to go with the beige but wanted to add some color to the ground. Now the hardest part is WAITING for it to arrive...I need to save up $$$ before logging onto this (my FAVORITE) site again. Thanks to all!!


I have the burgundy. It adds a nice touch of color without being too "loud"
I didn't order my off the internet though I got it from our local RV store.

I am VERY glad we have it. I'd like to get another one(maybe next season) 
to extend all the way to the front of the camper.

MaeJae


----------



## rms0726ea

used our mat for the first time this past weekend. Thanks for the post guys! Love the RV mat...


----------



## pjb2cool

Our RV awning mat arrived yesterday, and it looks maaarrrvelous.







What a great site this is...We will be camping the weekend of Oct. 6th and can't wait to try it out...Do y'all use tent stakes, or what, to keep it snug to the ground?? I've got over a week to pick some up, if need be...Thanks in advance.


----------



## skippershe

pjb2cool said:


> Our RV awning mat arrived yesterday, and it looks maaarrrvelous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a great site this is...We will be camping the weekend of Oct. 6th and can't wait to try it out...Do y'all use tent stakes, or what, to keep it snug to the ground?? I've got over a week to pick some up, if need be...Thanks in advance.


I bought the Coleman stakes, but haven't needed them yet. Camp chairs anchor it down pretty well


----------

